# 1st handgun



## 2FNSLO (Mar 5, 2007)

I've been reading this forum for the last few weeks and just became a member here. 
A little over a week ago I purchased my first handgun and it's a Glock 23C. I absolutely love shooting it. I plan to attend the state safety class in the next couple weeks and apply for my Conceal Carry License.
Thanks for all the good reading so far!

:smt023


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

WELCOME to the forum! 
I carry a G32C in .357SIG(same size as your G23). I also have a G23 barrel I use at the range and sometimes for carry. The Glock should serve you well for many, many, many years.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from down in the swamp. Enjoy that new gun.


----------



## 2FNSLO (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! Just signed up for the class a couple hours ago. I can't wait. 
I do have question however. 
I have read that the compensated glock is not recommended for carry. Can I swap the barrel with a non compensated one for carry?
Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Any compensated pistol has a big flash at the end of the barrel. In a low light deal it will cause you temporay blindness. If you have to discharge your gun in a awkward position close to your body it will burn you. Thats the minus side of them. Good luck.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice choice! I love my G23.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

2FNSLO said:


> Can I swap the barrel with a non compensated one for carry?


Yes you can. Also, you can decide if you want a conversion .357SIG barrel too!

Welcome aboard, new guy buys pizza.


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

2FNSLO said:


> ..... Can I swap the barrel with a non compensated one for carry?


Sure can. Get some good ammo and shoot it in all light conditions. I've shot my G32C in total darkness and after 7-8rds I started to see spots but could still see my night sights and the target.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Azkid53 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Welcome to the Forum ...............*

:smt039

Great choice for a firearm, you will love your glock for all time.Good luck on your CCW course ( I have had mine for 2 years).

If you are not a member of the NRA, Please join and support Us. I am a recruiter in Az.If you want to save $10 on membership go to http://www.shootingusa.com website and sign up there, you will pay $25 instead of $35. for membership

Happy Shooting :smt068


----------



## 2FNSLO (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info everyone. When I signed up for the CCW course yesterday I noticed a sign on the counter that had the discount for the NRA. This is at my local range and they offer the same discount along with 30 minutes of free range time. I was running late for a meeting so I planned on getting that taken care of this weekend after class. I love this country!


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

And don't forget to take more handgun courses. They are very beneficial.

I'm currently working my way up to Advanced tactical handgun.


----------



## LAK Supply (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the plastic pistol club! Now that you have one you're going to want more! I hope you're not married. . . . the wife can put a stop to the collection in a big way!:numbchuck: 

Do yourself a favor and stay away from the 10mm Glocks!!!! Once you catch the 10 sickness it's over! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ole Cypress (Mar 12, 2007)

2FNSLO said:


> I love this country!


you better vote in the up coming election, or we may lose this country to a bunch of poons.

i have a glock 19, its the same frame as yours, only 9mm.
great gun, i wouldn't trade it for anything.

i would have gotten the .40, but wanted to shoot alot, and 9mm is a little cheaper.

good luck with your new weapon.

Ole


----------



## 2FNSLO (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I made it through the class just fine. The shooting part was a breeze. I dropped two into the 9 ring just being excited to shoot. Everything else was either 10's or X's. The 23C almost shoots itself. 
I went to a gun and knife show after day one and picked up a Walther P22 for plinking around. Two days after that I picked up a 10/22 for fun as well and ordered lots of parts to customize it. This has turned into an addiction already.
As far as the other things mentioned. I got rid of the wife almost a year ago... (for everyone else that hasn't went this route. It truly is cheaper to keep her)
The upcoming election. I've been voting in them every time since I turned 18. Unfortunately I think the poons out number us. Hopefully it will rain that day or the public transportation breaks down...


----------



## 2FNSLO (Mar 5, 2007)

LAK Supply said:


> Welcome to the plastic pistol club! Now that you have one you're going to want more! I hope you're not married. . . . the wife can put a stop to the collection in a big way!:numbchuck:
> 
> Do yourself a favor and stay away from the 10mm Glocks!!!! Once you catch the 10 sickness it's over! :mrgreen:


I have to ask, what is better about the 10's? You know I'm really not opposed to owning multiple Glocks.


----------

